# showing question



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I just realised that Im going to have 2 kittens to show, they will be in the same classes, accept for one.

Should I change it so they are not up against eachother in the other classes? 

what do you do?  thanks!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Morning 

It's entirely your choice. Some exhibitors like to put two of their cats/kittens into one or two of the same miscellaneous classes just to get an idea of which the judges prefer. That's still a bit arbitrary though as if you'd had different judges with different preferences the placings might well be altered.

Are they in the same open class; i.e. are they both the same colour/pattern?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I have often put mine in the same side classes (they are different breed numbers so are always in different open classes). 

I enter for fun. getting a first is nice, but hey, it is just a rosette at the end of the day! For some people getting all firsts (a "red card day") is important to them and if so, entering your cats in different classes will increase your chances of this happening. There is usually only one first place on offer (rarely there may be two firsts if the Judge can not make their minds up between two cats). The side classes do not count towards awards of course, so it makes no real odds either way.

Like GSkinner I often use the side classes to get a feel what a judge thinks of my cat but you need to remember that in side classes your cats can be competing against other breeds (e.g. BSHs and Burmese are often in the same side classes) and against Titled cats, so this skews the results e.g. a Judge may very well think your Colourpointed Siamese is excellent and worthy of an Open First but not rate it against a better (in their opinion) Silver Spotted BSH.

I think it is best to view the miscellaneous side classes as fun classes and just enter whatever takes your fancy on the day you apply.

Hope that all makes sense?!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi TB as stated by BSH , just enjoy the day and dont take it all to serious, its a fun day , of course its always nice to do well at a show , we all want that but far too many take the day so seriously and will do anything to try to win , and should you find that you have a very good cat then be prepared to get stabbed in the back and takled about ..hahahahaha. just keep smiling through the day, 1st place or not placed you will still take the best cat home , good luck with your cats , im sure they will show well...........CHRIS.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

putting them in all the same classes is ok, but could hold one back a little, if they are in different classes then at least you can't hold each other up, but then again they are only side classes, not like you are stopping them from getting anymajor awards, just enjoy the day with your kitties.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

And remember no matter what the results, you are taking home the best kitties in the show.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol thanks I know that!  Just want to get it right! :thumbup1:

They are both girls, the same age (1week difference) both raggies, 1 blue mitted, 1 blue point. 

so I think that they will be in the same open? And all the same side classes apart from one, which is the 'breeder' one, as I bred one, but not the other.

so they will be up against each-other in all the sides, or I can change so they are in 3 each or something?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I would have thought there were more than 3 side classes they would be eligible to enter? E.g. AV SLH/ Debutante/ Breeders/ Non-breeders/ Limit/ Maiden/ Novice/ Visitors etc. So you can eneter them in the same or different classes or a combination of the two.

I found the criteria for entering the sides classes confusing at first but there is always a list in the schedule defining what cats would qualify for each class e.g. which cats can enter the Limit Class. Criteria are based on the date of application.

Shout if you need help


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

BSH said:


> I would have thought there were more than 3 side classes they would be eligible to enter? E.g. AV SLH/ Debutante/ Breeders/ Non-breeders/ Limit/ Maiden/ Novice/ Visitors etc. So you can eneter them in the same or different classes or a combination of the two.
> 
> I found the criteria for entering the sides classes confusing at first but there is always a list in the schedule defining what cats would qualify for each class e.g. which cats can enter the Limit Class. Criteria are based on the date of application.
> 
> Shout if you need help


no thats what i mean 6 each, but I didnt know whether to enter both in the 6 or 3 each? now doing all 6!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, I've never put mine in more than the open class and 3 side classes. Show entry can be expensive enough as it is! I agree with BSH, in that the side classes don't really count towards anything. They're fun classes, to see how you're cats fare against other colours and breeds, and they give you an opportunity to see how different judges like your kitties. 

I tend to pick my side classes according to the judges. ie If a judge is doing my open class, I try to avoid them in the side classes so I can get as many different opinions as possible.

But surely if you're entering them in all side classes you'd be doubling up on the judge a few times? Or are there 7 different judges doing all classes?

Best of luck anyway. Sounds like you and the cats are going to have a very busy day!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I agree with Dozymoo, I see the side classes as more of a fun class, but agree its good for the cats to be entered as you will get some idea of how your cat/kittens may compare to other SLH breeds as well as your own breed, And more importantly its good for the cat/kitten as they will get used to being handled by judges..........good luck.........CHRIS.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> no thats what i mean 6 each, but I didnt know whether to enter both in the 6 or 3 each? now doing all 6!


Six!!!!? 
I enter mine into 2/3 side classes. Agree with others, I choose side classes (usually) that have seperate judges to the Open Class judge, though this is not always possible. The entrance fee usually incluse two, sometimes three, side classes. Any extra costs money. They often state a maximum number of classes you can enter a cat, so best to check this in the show schedule.
To be honest I only enter the sides to keep me amused during the l-o-n-g afternoons whilst I wait around! If you had to pay for them all as extras I wonder how many people would enter them at all?

Shows are expensive and numbers of entrants appear to be consistently falling as the "recession" bites.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol thats why they were so happy that Im taking 4 

yeah you have to pay for extra ones it £2.50 or £3 a class  There would be more to enter if you were members of the clubs, loads of clubs to join then more classes!

Im going to try and work it out so they have diff judges and 2 diff classes  

I like to enter all of them, find it exciting!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I think the only downside - apart from cost  - of entering so many side classes is that it's an awful lot for a cat to be hoiked out of its pen and fiddled about with. Unless some of the judges are 'repeats', if you see what I mean.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> I think the only downside - apart from cost  - of entering so many side classes is that it's an awful lot for a cat to be hoiked out of its pen and fiddled about with. Unless some of the judges are 'repeats', if you see what I mean.


ahhh their be ok, when I Watched it being done they just picked them up and put them down?? Is it normally that quick??


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Depends really. If the judges train is pulling out of the station at 3.38pm they do side classes very quickly indeed. If they've been in the bar at lunctime they can be quick or slow in the afternoon, depending upon blood/alcohol levels. Some cat show judges are the oldest members of humankind (bless 'em) at anything up to 165 years old. They are either very quick, asleep, or very slow as they sometimes can't remember why they're even in a sports hall on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gskinner123 said:


> Depends really. If the judges train is pulling out of the station at 3.38pm they do side classes very quickly indeed. If they've been in the bar at lunctime they can be quick or slow in the afternoon, depending upon blood/alcohol levels. Some cat show judges are the oldest members of humankind (bless 'em) at anything up to 165 years old. They are either very quick, asleep, or very slow as they sometimes can't remember why they're even in a sports hall on a Saturday afternoon.


 :lol:


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> ahhh their be ok, when I Watched it being done they just picked them up and put them down?? Is it normally that quick??


The side classes, from what I have see, are not, how shall I put it?, judged in quite as "thorough" a way as the Open Classes


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

BSH said:


> The side classes, from what I have see, are not, how shall I put it?, judged in quite as "thorough" a way as the Open Classes


That's why I see them as the fun extra classes. I've been to shows where the sides are not even judged (in order to allow exhibitors to leave early in dodgy weather).

I just go for the standard 2-3 side classes. Not just the cost but I don't think my cats would tolerate with anymore than that. By the afternoon they just want to sit in their litter trays and snooze! 

So you're taking 4 cats and doing all the sides, Taylorbaby? You must have some stamina. I can just about manage with 2 cats! You'll be chasing around all day for results  Hope it goes well.

Which show but the way?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

BSH said:


> The side classes, from what I have see, are not, how shall I put it?, judged in quite as "thorough" a way as the Open Classes


so is the open the only class that actually 'matters'?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Dozymoo said:


> That's why I see them as the fun extra classes. I've been to shows where the sides are not even judged (in order to allow exhibitors to leave early in dodgy weather).
> 
> I just go for the standard 2-3 side classes. Not just the cost but I don't think my cats would tolerate with anymore than that. By the afternoon they just want to sit in their litter trays and snooze!
> 
> ...


no only those 2 cats in the lot, then Im taking a british kitten that a I bred aswell


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> so is the open the only class that actually 'matters'?


Yes, as far as awards go. You could get hundreds of Firsts in side classes but unless your cat gets three CC's/PC's they will never become a Champion or Premier. Hence why we say they are for fun 

Kitten Open Class Firsts also do not count towards Championship awards.

These links may be of interest to you TB:

Show procedure, preparation and grooming

http://www.petforums.co.uk/encyclopedia/Cat_Show_Preparation

As a new show attender I would advise you take no more than 2 cats or kittens to a show as it is hard work.

Edit: Ignore the bit in the first article when it mentions a tally/ disc. That is incorrect information.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

BSH said:


> Yes, as far as awards go. You could get hundreds of Firsts in side classes but unless your cat gets three CC's/PC's they will never become a Champion or Premier. Hence why we say they are for fun
> 
> Kitten Open Class Firsts also do not count towards Championship awards.
> 
> ...


Thanks have read all of that, I know about the cc's firsts and kittens and that they dont go torwards any champship etc lol! I have shown, already have my grooming down and the judges said that he was very well groomed and soft   now so ill be ok!  I still like to enter them


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck then  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

will do lol! :laugh:


----------



## sarah1212 (Aug 15, 2008)

can anyone tell me if you are allowed to put your premier in grand premier class if the show kept entries open after the official closing date


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

You can only enter the grand if your cat has got the Premier title on or before the OFFICIAL closing date as printed in the schedule. Don't forget to claim the title either.


----------



## sarah1212 (Aug 15, 2008)

many thanks bia


----------

